# UFC 169: Barao vs. Faber



## ebfitness (Jan 30, 2014)

February 1, 2014 | Prudential Center | Newark, New Jersey

MAIN CARD

Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET

Renan Barao vs. Urijah Faber 
for bantamweight title
Jose Aldo vs. Ricardo Lamas 
for featherweight title
Frank Mir vs. Alistair Overeem
Ali Bagautinov vs. John Lineker
Abel Trujillo vs. Jamie Varner

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET

John Makdessi vs. Alan Patrick
Chris Cariaso vs. Danny Martinez
Nick Catone vs. Tom Watson
Al Iaquinta vs. Kevin Lee

PRELIMINARY CARD

UFC Fight Pass, 6:30 p.m. ET

Andy Enz vs. Clint Hester
Rashid Magomedov vs. Tony Martin
Neil Magny vs. Gasan Umalatov


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jan 30, 2014)

Go faber


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

faber!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 1, 2014)

Fight night!


----------



## 13bret (Feb 1, 2014)

Barao gonna handle california butt chin.

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 13bret (Feb 1, 2014)

Hope overeem/mir isnt a who gets tired faster fight. Think overeem is unbeatable when he's juiced but since he got popped he just looks slow and out of shape.

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 13bret (Feb 1, 2014)

13bret said:


> Barao gonna handle california butt chin.
> 
> Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2



No offence to any butt chins out there

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 2, 2014)

RESULTS:


Renan Barao def. Urijah Faber 
to retain bantamweight title
TKO (punches) - Round 1, 3:42
Jose Aldo def. Ricardo Lamas 
to retain featherweight title
unanimous decision (49-46, 49-46, 49-46) - Round 5, 5:00
Alistair Overeem def. Frank Mir 
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00
Ali Bagautinov def. John Lineker 
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00
Abel Trujillo def. Jamie Varner 
knockout (punch) - Round 2, 2:32

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET

Alan Patrick def. John Makdessi 
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00
Chris Cariaso def. Danny Martinez 
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00
Nick Catone def. Tom Watson 
split decision (28-29, 29-28, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00
Al Iaquinta def. Kevin Lee 
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 28-27) - Round 3, 5:00

PRELIMINARY CARD

UFC Fight Pass, 6:30 p.m. ET

Clint Hester def. Andy Enz 
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-26) - Round 3, 5:00
Rashid Magomedov def. Tony Martin 
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00
Neil Magny def. Gasan Umalatov 
unanimous decision (29-28, 30-27, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00


----------



## 13bret (Feb 2, 2014)

The "Reem" looked good. Back to his pre-random drug test days. Obviously he found some good "vitamins" in thailand while training. If he can continue what he's doing without getting popped again he has chance at the belt.

Oh yeah faber is awesome in and out of ring but as i thought Barao was just too much for him.  I mean Barao is basically aldo's clone - ten pounds.
That said i fully expect Barao to dominate Cruz when he comes back.

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------

